# Mon iphone ne charge plus



## Sayonara (16 Octobre 2009)

Après avoir usé complètement la batterie l'iphone s'est éteint de lui-même. En rentrant à la maison, je l'ai mis à charger. D'abord branché sur l'ordi, rien à faire, le logo "pile" avec un léger segment rouge et un petit éclair s'affiche, mais pas de charge... pareil sur le chargeur mural.
De plus il ne monte plus dans itunes...

Une idée là dessus ?


Merci d'avance les copains

S.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Tu n'oublies pas de nous dire quelque chose du genre "il est tombé" ou "il a pris un peu la flotte" ou un truc du genre? Si tu ne l'oublies pas, alors réfléchis si tel est le cas. 

Si tu restes appuyé sur les touches "Home" et "ON", ça te donne quoi?


----------



## Sayonara (16 Octobre 2009)

Rien de tel, macuserman, aucune chute, aucune immersion....

J'ai laissé appuyé les deux seuls boutons de l'iphone, les logo précédemment décris disparaissent, mais rien ne change, quand je le rebranche, il ne charge pas 
j'ai soufflé dans l'orifice de la prise, et j'ai délicatement frotté avec une vieille brosse à dent, pas d'évolution non plus.

S.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Quel âge a-t-il? Si ce soir ya rien de neuf, tu le laisses se recharger toute la nuit.


----------



## Sayonara (16 Octobre 2009)

Je l'ai depuis juillet 2008. 
Ok je le laisse branché... on va bien voir

merci !

S.


----------



## skaka (16 Octobre 2009)

Le mien connait des problèmes de ce genre depuis la dernière mise à jour du firmware.
C'est un bug plutot énervant.
Il arrive que je ne puisse plus passer d'appel, ni en recevoir, ni capter la 3G. Tout cela alors que l'iphone m'indique pourtant que j'ai le réseau à fond..
Et de plus, il ne prend plus la charge.
Il faut à chaque fois qu'il me fait ça, redémarrer l'iphone.
Et là, je m'aperçois qu'il avait finalement pris la charge, et que je peux de nouveau prendre des appels et en passer.
Mais je ne suis jamais allé à jusqu'à vider la batterie complètement.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est intéressant de connaitre ton firmware sayonara... 3.1.2?!
Si qqn a déjà eu ce type qu'il se signale. Je n'ai rien vu sur les forums Apple...


----------



## Sayonara (17 Octobre 2009)

wé, j'ai installé la derniere màj. Mais je ne sais pas si mon problème est lié à cette mise à jour...
J'ai démarré l'iphone en mode DFU et itunes l'a reconnu et j'ai pu faire une restauration. Celle-ci terminée, l'iphone a redémarré, mais aucune évolution, j'ai toujours le logo de la pile vide et quand je le branche, il ne monte pas dans itunes...

aaargh


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

Je crois qu'il est temps de faire appel à nos confrères des Apple Store ou APR&#8230;
Téléphone leur et demande leur, c'est mieux!


----------



## bibyfok (19 Octobre 2009)

Je serait tenté de te dire d'essayer de le laisser branché a une prise MURALE pdt une nuit... J'ai eu un soucis comme ca avec un vieil iPod: Quand je le branche en USB, il ne charge pas assez pour booter, quand je le met sur une prise, il y arrive...


----------



## Sayonara (19 Octobre 2009)

Chez Orange, aucune info. Pour eux le téléphone est mort, je dois en racheter un... cool.
Dans un magasin de réparation à Paris, on veut me changer la batterie pour 80 euros... 
Je décide d'acheter la batterie sur le web pour 9,90 euros et de la changer moi-même, c'est expliqué partout sur Youtube.

Je commande la batterie aujourd'hui et je décide de m'entrainer au "démontage" pour voir si c'est vraiment chaud.
Je retire les vis, je fais sortir l'écran avec une ventouse.... trop facile 

je retire les trois cables, c'est un peu plus délicat, mais ça va. Je tchecke les 8 vis... bon ok après ça c'est facile... je remets les trois cables... je replace l'écran, le reclipse et je remets les 2 vis... ouf ! pas trop dur, je pourrai le refaire trankil. 

Pour voir si j'ai rien bousillé, je rebranche l'iPhone sur l'ordi. Le logo de la pile vide réapparait... comme avant le démontage MAIS

5 minutes après l'iPhone se remets en vie, et affiche de lui même le logo du cable vers itunes pour me proposer une restauration....  Je restaure le logiciel, ensuite je restaure mes données. ET TOUT RENTRE DANS l'ORDRE !! l'iphone charge et re marche comme avant !!

Putain mais c'est quoi ce bordel !!


----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2009)

on n'en sait rien 

mais au moins, tu va avoir une batterie de secours au cas ou ??!!!


----------



## boodou (20 Octobre 2009)

Sayonara a dit:


> ...
> Dans un magasin de réparation à Paris, on veut me changer la batterie pour 80 euros...
> ... et je décide de m'entrainer au "démontage" pour voir si c'est vraiment chaud.
> Je retire les vis, je fais sortir l'écran avec une ventouse.... trop facile
> ...




Peut-être un faux contact que tu as réparé sans t'en rendre compte grâce à ton remontage ?
En tout cas maintenant tu sais comment faire pour gagner 80 euros en 5 minutes ...


----------



## Sayonara (20 Octobre 2009)

oui !!
maintenant, je suis opérationnel pour changer une batterie ou un écran !


----------



## Souvaroff (22 Octobre 2009)

Curieusement, j'ai eu un problème similaire... sur mon 16G de juillet 2008

Passé en 3.1, Ca a bien fonctionné pendant quelques semaines Puis un matin au réveil iPhone a 20%

& Curieusement, plus moyen de recharger... :mouais:

Même branché plusieurs heures, l'iPhone restait a 20% de charge,  & après quelques minutes s'éteignait faute de batterie...

Après maintes recherches sur le web, j'ai tout réinstallé mais Une restauration n'avait rien changé 

J'ai eu les boules  Je commençait déjà a chercher un nouveau téléphone ailleurs, quand est arrivé la 3.1.2   Par acquis de conscience je l'ai installée 

& L'iphone s'est remis a charger normalement, comme avant

J'ai rien compris  Par contre j'ai un cruel manque d'énergie 

Sans Wifi, sans push, & luminosité a presque minimum...  Juste la 3G !

Je suis tombé a 20% en moins de 17 heures Voyez vous ça -> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8422/img0028.png

Enfin bon


----------



## tounes (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 

Il existe ce kit : Batterie iPhone
 
Est ce que quelqu'un l'a déjà utilisé ? Moi j'ai la trouille de l'utiliser pour mon 3G

Dites moi si vous avez des retours d'expériences...

Merci


----------



## Sayonara (19 Novembre 2009)

Attention, c'est un kit pour les iphone première génération, pas les 3G


----------



## Macuserman (20 Novembre 2009)

Tu as donc réglé ton soucis Sayonara ?


----------



## Sayonara (5 Décembre 2009)

En fait nan, j'ai changé la batterie,  2 fois !! essayé toutes les manips possibles, restauration... 
Rien n'y fait, l'iphone ne veut plus charger.....
Je suis vert de rage,  je ne trouve aucune solution sur le net. J'ai l'impression que cela est arrivé avec la mise à jour en 3.1.2. pour en avoir le coeur net, j'ai essayé de réinstaller une version plus ancienne du firmware, genre 3.0, mais c'est impossible, lors de la restauration, itunes me met une erreur 1015... 
quelqu'un aurait-il une explication à cela ?

maaaarci

S.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Décembre 2009)

Si je puis me permettre le prochain firmware ne devrait pas être loin&#8230; !
Attends jusque là peut être&#8230;


----------



## kenzaouazzanii (16 Février 2016)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu n'oublies pas de nous dire quelque chose du genre "il est tombé" ou "il a pris un peu la flotte" ou un truc du genre? Si tu ne l'oublies pas, alors réfléchis si tel est le cas.
> 
> Si tu restes appuyé sur les touches "Home" et "ON", ça te donne quoi?


 moi aussi Après avoir usé complètement la batterie l'iphone s'est éteint de lui-même jl'ai mis en charge il ya le logo de la batterie mais 4h branché mais s'allume toujours pas, sauf que avant il est tombé par terre


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2016)

kenzaouazzanii a dit:


> sauf que avant il est tombé par terre


Hé ben, passe par un SAV pour savoir, car une chute provoque parfois des gros dégâts. En l'étant actuel des choses, tu ne pourras rien faire.

Et su sais que ce message date de 2009 ?


----------



## kenzaouazzanii (17 Février 2016)

haha mais moi je viens d'avoir mon probleme.. ps: quand je le mets en charge le chargeur émet un son comme si ca ne passait pas, est ce que ca veut dire quelque chose? et puis il s'est allumé genre la pomme a apparut et s'est éteint encore (


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2016)

Le mieux est comme le souligne Locke, est de passer par un S.A.V


----------

